# Haven't had an episode in years and now it is back.



## Maggie24 (May 1, 2006)

You won't believe that I am a therapist who suffers from this anxiety based disorder. I know that it is temporary and a result of extreme anxiety and that it passes but when it is here it is nasty, nasty, nasty. Would love to chat with someone about it. [email protected].


----------

